# Karloff Frankenstein 2009 !



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

PM Moderator said:


> Here are three new Moebius kits that are not in BT's report:
> 
> 1/8 scale Spider Man
> 1/8 scale Green Goblin
> ...


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

First The Mummy and now this! WHOOHOOOOoooo!:woohoo:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

YEAH, BABY!!!!!!!!!! Now you're talking! I'm going to load the James Whale classic into my DVD player this very evening! You can have and keep your Big Frankie; THIS is the one I've been waiting for! :hat:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Now, Seaview... don't be dissin' Big Frankie But I'm 100% behind you on the New Frankenstein Model...Man this way... we're going to have it ALL!!!!! Thank you Dave:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Big Frankie...1/8 Frankie and I'm a Frankenfreak...Bring it on!!!:woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

YESSS! Finally be able to break out my FreakFlex Frankenflesh! :woohoo:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> ...1/8 scale Karloff Frankenstein...The Frankenstein is planned as a scene from the original motion picture.


Outstanding!!! :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Seaview said:


> YEAH, BABY!!!!!!!!!! Now you're talking! You can have and keep your Big Frankie; THIS is the one I've been waiting for! :hat:


Ditto that.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Who is doing the Sculpt for Frankenstein? Box art? and which pose will he be in? and did I mention that this is an ultimate dream kit come true for me?

Frankenstein is the kit that started it all back in 1961 IMHO and to see it being resurrected is just way cool......:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

WOOHOO!

Which reminds me, my Horizon Gobby has been half-done for about a decade now. Some day...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

SWEEET! Can we expect Frankenstein in the second half of 2009?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

a 1/8th scale Karloff Frankenstein will look really neat beside the new Mummy model . 
can't wait to see the sculpt . 
hb


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Are you kidding us?
This just keeps getting better and better! WOOO-HOOO!!!:woohoo:
If it is monster related...heck yeah!!! I'm all over it! Sign me up!

Thanks for the update!:thumbsup:

And thanks Frank and Moebius for doing this!!!:woohoo:

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This is going to possibly be the New Frankenstein pose upon Universals' approval :thumbsup:
Who needs a wish list?...Moebius...You guys are doing just FINE!!!!!
Mcdee


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

That's the Frankenstein photo Moebius had on display so I bet that's what the new model kit will look like.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Quoting Phibes from the Clubhouse (who was talking to Frank);
I spoke with Frank Winspur on Saturday about Iron man and the kit will not have clear lenses for the repulsor rays.
Also, the Frankenstein kit will have the Monster (Karloff) coming through the lab door, as in the famous still. :








So we can more than likely look forward to this Model Kit, which I think will be totally awesome...That's Frankenstein, the Mummy and I also read that Frank wants to do a Creature from the Black Lagoon while the licensing is still in effect:thumbsup: I wonder how many Universal Monster Models in all new poses we'll actually see come to fruition ? I don't know but I sure like what I'm hearing:thumbsup::woohoo::wave:
Mcdee


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

...but how do you light up Frankenstein?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ask Igor
Mcdee


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

Are these in the same scale as the PL Bride of Frankenstein? I have a had a PL Bride since they came out, but I never built her as I wanted a Frankie that looked good to go with her and I never liked the Aurora one.
I will definatly have to get Frankie and the Mummy.

Lynn


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Ohhh, thats the pose I had pictured in my mind when they said it was taken from a scene from the movie! Lynn, I bet the New Frank will be somewhat larger than the old Bride. I think the new kit will be 1/8th scale, the Bride was about 1/12th if I recall correctly..


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

Bummer on the scale, but they would still compliment each other as far as looks.

Lynn


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The PL. Bride kit is about 1/10 scale - the figure is about 6.5 inches tall that translates to about 5ft 5 in @ 1/10 scale

Dave


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Dave! My memory ( and eyesight) is getting a bit foggy...LOL..


----------

